# potassium sorbate and potassium metabisulphite



## mersydo (Jul 8, 2010)

i was going to sweeten my new batch of strawberry wine a month after beginning the batch. i've read in various posts that you should use potassium sorbate and potassium metabisulphite before adding the sweetener. are there other names for the sorbate and metabisulphite products? i added campden tablets when i started the batch-do i need to add other things also?


----------



## Torch404 (Jul 8, 2010)

potassium sorbate is also referred to just as sorbate. Potassium metabisulphite is called k-meta, sulfite, cambden tablets and more I'm sure.

Sulfite and Sorbate should be added together as they are stronger together then individually. After a month it's hard to say if your sulfite levels are still strong enough to help the Sorbate. Only a SO2 test can tell you for sure. You need to add both when back sweeting to prevent any recurrence of fermentation. 

If you are bulk ageing, I'd say leave be for three months then add the sulfite/sorbate and sweeten. If you're going for an early drinker, you'll most likely be fine resulfiting early. Just let the wine breath a bit before drinking.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jul 8, 2010)

It's this stuff: http://www.midwestsupplies.com/potassium-sorbate.html
and this stuff: http://www.midwestsupplies.com/potassium-metabisulfite.html

If you look at the ingredients of your campden tablets, you'll see that they are made of either sodium metabisulfite or potassium metabisulfite. Campden tablets can be used in place of powdered metabisulfite, the dosages are just different.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 8, 2010)

Some (if not most) camden tablets contain a combination of both.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 9, 2010)

Really Steve? I did not know that. I know they use fillers to hold it together but didnt know it was a combo of K & NA.


----------



## cpfan (Jul 9, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> Some (if not most) camden tablets contain a combination of both.


I guess the following applies to Canada only, but I ran a store for 6 years (2001 to 2007). Most campden tablets I saw (and I bought them from 3 or 4 different sources over that time) were K-meta by the label. One source offerred a choice of K-meta or Na-meta. Never saw a label that said both.

I'd love to see a picture of a label to support this statement.

Steve


----------



## jeepingchick (Jul 9, 2010)

found this online

"Each Campden Tablet equals 1/16 teaspoon of Sodium Meta-bisulfite "

doesnt say its a blend... which brand is a blend i would love to buy those in stead cuz ^^^ is the brand i use LOL!


----------

